# Looking for 832 fan shaft an auger shaft



## JD guy (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a 832 and i need a fan shaft and auger shaft. I been on ebay but dang on finding anything. Any help would be appreciated. I swapped the 8hp tecumesh for a 16hp k series kohler


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

??? looks fine from the picture. ??

You surely want to put on some XTrac tires and some Arnold Poly Roller skids on that bad boy.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

That K341 should rattle that machine pretty good. They’re shakers.


----------



## JD guy (Apr 30, 2020)

Well i went aand put new seals in the gearbox an well that led to me finding out the one rake was frozen one the shaft i lost a inch on the shaft from trying to get it off an the fan shaft is all bent up too. An that k341 actually doesn't vibrate to bad i will say its heavy as all get out.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I happen to have that assembly extra right now, I'm in CO though so I expect you're far away? Where?


----------



## JD guy (Apr 30, 2020)

cpchriste said:


> I happen to have that assembly extra right now, I'm in CO though so I expect you're far away? Where?


Im in central new york i be willing to pay shipping. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

very cool repower, let us know how it performs this winter.
You might need to add some weight to the bucket, with the gas tank placement it might lighten the front end?


----------



## JD guy (Apr 30, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> very cool repower, let us know how it performs this winter.
> You might need to add some weight to the bucket, with the gas tank placement it might lighten the front end?


I made an put the battery tray on the tub that helps an with the tub all together its actually very well balanced.


----------

